# HELP, Newbie... Want to snorkel a 2006 Prairie 700



## mnkawi2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

As title states.... been looking around, everyone has info for the older prairie's OR the brutes.... I would like a picture and or parts list for the 06 prairie 700.... I think I have most of it figured out... MINUS how to snorkel the air box.... Mine is dual carb... HOPING that I don't have to rejet and shim etc because I have ZERO knowledge on how to do that! And what tubes need to be run up to the bars???? Are my differentials etc already done...???? Any and ALL help (especially pictures and parts list with pipe cutting measurements would rock) THANKS in advance! Keep in mind... VERY new to this stuff.... so if it's got a crazy name etc, please explain it to me simply :flames:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Should be very similar to an SRA Brute. There are several threads on here in the how to in the kawi section for the SRA bikes. I have several pocs already uploaded here. You can shoot me a PM and I can try to email you pics of the process on my 2006 Brute.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm almost 100% positive the air box can be done exactly like mine and others. I've tinkered with a buddies prairie, very similar.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

here you go

I dunno what that link was suppose to be, but it wanst anything that worked... - Admin


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Try this..

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=136270


----------



## mnkawi2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

BOMB! Right on, thank you!


----------



## mnkawi2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

With no other mods will I need to rejet?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

mnkawi2013 said:


> With no other mods will I need to rejet?


Hard to say.. won't really know till their on.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

its on mud and dirt web site under the shop,then look under kawasaki prairie,I try the link again

</title> </head> <body bgcolor="#000000" text="#FFFFFF" link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#FFFFFF" alink="#FFFFFF"> <table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0"> <tr align="center"><td> <html> <head> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="tex


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

More than likely yes you will need to rejet and shim the needles. For sure use a rubber 90* out of the air box. Makes life easier. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

i played with my prairie snorkels for a long time and had them 15 different ways i bet. The mud and dirt way i couldnt get my jetting right and im gonna say your definently gonna have to rejet that way. I ended up doing it the mimb way thru the link 650brute posted using 2" pvc but i had to relocate the radiator cap to make room. It ran perfect with stock jets. You never know about jetting until you do it. ill try to find and post up some pics of my old 700


----------



## mnkawi2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I plan on running similar to the MUD AND DIRT team green specs page.... however, using a rubber 90 exhaust elbow as you suggest. HOW does one shim needles (I have nearly no carb experience) pix?? Details with info please.... and what jets should I buy to try....? Links? etc... you guys/gals rock, thanks for the help! ALSO, anyone know of anyone selling the camo (realtree) plastics to fit a 2006 prairie 700????


----------



## mnkawi2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

WHAT A WASTE.... glad I didn't do it yet, my state has outlawed snorkels! MN


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Stealth snorkel it that way no one can see it


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

